# Classical Creative Commons



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Kindly list any creative commons recordings or performances that you like (vocal or instrumental / dance etc).


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

By the way, please do not include music from sites like magnatune, which require thier license to be rented, so to speak. I am not criticizing that, but would like this to be a true creative commons list. Thank you.


----------



## Aghartha (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.opengoldbergvariations.org ?

I don't know the variations well enough to say whether it is a good performance or not.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Aghartha said:


> I don't know the variations well enough to say whether it is a good performance or not.


Nice, I would say it is a good performance, thanks.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mud said:


> Kindly list any creative commons recordings or performances that you like (vocal or instrumental / dance etc).


What on earth is/are commons music?


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Speaking of Bach, here is an unusual arrangement: "Surfing on Bach" (BWV 846)


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

moody said:


> What on earth is/are commons music?


It is music that is licensed for public usage according to the particulars of a creative commons license chosen by its copyright holder: http://creativecommons.org/about.

There is a separate topic about "Your thoughts on Creative Commons", if you want to discuss it here. I would like this one to remain a media sharing topic, thanks.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

A motet with marimbaphone: O Magnum Mysterium


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Ophélie Gaillard: Suite 1, BWV 1007: I. Prélude - Bach: Suites for Cello


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Ophélie Gaillard: Suite N. 3 Gigue


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Ophélie Gaillard: Suite N. 3 Sarabande


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Ophélie Gaillard: Suite 6, BWV 1012: V. Gavottes 1 & 2


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Tristan Pfaff: Franz Liszt, La Danza (Tarantella napoletana)


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Tristan Pfaff: Franz Liszt, Rakoczy March (arr. Horowitz) -extrait-


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Dances with cello: Folies d'Espagne


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Quatuor Despax: Haydn Op. 77, no. 1. - I. Allegro moderato


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Dancing to Chopin: [Part I, Déboulé] [Part II, Arabesques]


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum has many fine performances available under a commons license.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Gardel - Por una Cabeza (trio): Old School


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

http://shskh.com/


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I found a webpage I downloaded some guitar pieces from several years ago. My favorite pieces are:
Soy Contento, Michael Praetorious' Ballet, Dowland's 'Can She Excuse My Wrongs' and 'What If I Never Speed?',
Claudio Monteverdi's O' Rosetta and some more.

Hope you like it:
http://www.jsayles.com/familypages/earlymusic.htm


----------

